# Pentel Pencils



## Rocking RP (Aug 1, 2020)

@vonaltenhofen inspired me to try making the barrels for some mechanical pencils. After about 5 'oops' finally got some done. Kinda fun to make. Here's pic of the completed ones and two barrels waiting for innards. Purposely left clip off a couple. L to R: cocobola, cherry burl, mahogany, cow camphor, maple burl, ?, cocobolo & almond.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 1, 2020)

Roger, where did you find the kits? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Roger, where did you find the kits? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)




If I were to guess he just took the guts out of store-bought Pentel pencils, that's what it looks like. Those are awesome Roger! Pentel has always made the best pencil, you Improved on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 1, 2020)

Tony, that was my first thoughts when I first saw them, but tried to ask without sounding too stupid. Couldn't type it to sound right, so just decided to look stupid and ask........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 1, 2020)

That’s what I did. Amazon has best price on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2020)

Rocking RP said:


> That’s what I did. Amazon has best price on them.



I used to work for a company that provided them to us. I took enough to last me for about 10 years after I left there.


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 1, 2020)

Tony said:


> I used to work for a company that provided them to us. I took enough to last me for about 10 years after I left there.


 any you want to get rid of?


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2020)

Rocking RP said:


> any you want to get rid of?




That was about 20 years ago. I've still got a few around, let me see what I've got, maybe we can work out a trade for a "redone" one.


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 1, 2020)

One of the guys in our turning club did some type of mandrel to help him. Those are great Roger, and as everyone else said, best mechanical pencil ever.


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 2, 2020)

These are awesome!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2020)

Wonderful array! Are you selling any of them? Or do you need any wood for a trade? Chuck


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 2, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Wonderful array! Are you selling any of them? Or do you need any wood for a trade? Chuck


I'm thinking I may list some on my Etsy shop. But would certainly be interested in a trade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2020)

Rocking RP said:


> I'm thinking I may list some on my Etsy shop. But would certainly be interested in a trade.


Any wood species you are seeking? I won't be back in my shop for the next couple of weeks, but can surely come up with something then. Chuck


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 2, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> One of the guys in our turning club did some type of mandrel to help him. Those are great Roger, and as everyone else said, best mechanical pencil ever.


I tried to make a mandrel from HF pin punch like some have suggested. I did not like it. Ended up making a mandrel from some maple I had. Works much better, not perfect yet, but better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 2, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Any wood species you are seeking? I won't be back in my shop for the next couple of weeks, but can surely come up with something then. Chuck


not really. I'm open to just about anything.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2020)

Rocking RP said:


> not really. I'm open to just about anything.


Okay. I'll get with you when I get back to my shop towards the end of the month. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice group of pencils. My favorite mechanical pencil.





__





Video Tips - The Perfect Collection






www.theperfectcollection.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vonaltenhofen (Aug 2, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Roger, where did you find the kits? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


You can get all the jigs necessary at http://theperfectcollection.com/index.php. They are fun to make, but they are not big sellers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 2, 2020)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 2, 2020)

Among the things I learned was to keep the bottom of the barrel proud of the nib. If they're too small the nib can move up into the barrel. The nib isn't a bushing. Roger won't have that problem. Nice job.


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 3, 2020)

@Nature Man which pencil or pencils are you interested in?


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 3, 2020)

Rocking RP said:


> @Nature Man which pencil or pencils are you interested in?


Two, please. Cherry and Almond. Thanks!


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 6, 2020)

My favorite mechanical pencil is this one. When you push on the pocket clip, it is hinged and retracts the nib up in the body.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 6, 2020)

Here is the one I use in the Shop. Thicker lead holds up well to writing on wood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2020)

Finally back in my shop. Photo below is suggested blanks in trade for the 2 pencils indicated previously. From left to right in pairs:
Osage Orange - 9"
Koa - 9"
White Oak - 6"
Incense Cedar - 6"
Black Walnut - 6"
Live Oak - 6"
Please let me know if this is okay. Thanks! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 31, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Finally back in my shop. Photo below is suggested blanks in trade for the 2 pencils indicated previously. From left to right in pairs:
> Osage Orange - 9"
> Koa - 9"
> White Oak - 6"
> ...


Works for me. I’ll PM you to swap addresses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

